# Solved: WOW remove unused files



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

My son has World of Warcraft installed on my computer, it is using at least 10 gig of hard disk space.

I did read on one link on the wow site that I can remove the patch files and folder ( burn to CD as backup)...that will give me 790 mb


But there are other patch files outside of the patch folder (C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft) 

eg there are about 31 of these type...

WoW-2.1.2.6803-to-2.1.3.6898-enUS-downloader.exe
WoW-2.1.0.6729-to-2.1.1.6739-enUS-patch.exe

Those are executable likely from when they were downloaded other than that I can't see them getting used.

Has anyone done a clean up like this or are there any articles outlining what files are not required. I'm not even overly concerned about keeping them as backup other than in case i should not have deleted them...if I had to do a re-install I would just let it download...


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Once the patches are installed, you can delete the patch files. Those are just the package files that get installed, and then they're unpacked into the WoW folder. After they're installed, they serve no purpose unless you need to install the patches again.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks, I'm going to work on that...


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I moved all the files to my second drive and there is no issue...saved about 2 gig...I'll burn them to CD later


----------

